# Broken coil spring on Benchmade 9010



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey guys, I recently received a knife from a guy I know and the coil spring is busted in it and I am having a heck of a time finding out the size of the spring. I guess three sizes are available 3/8, 7/16 and 1/2.. Just wondering if anyone knew?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Benchmade has one heck of a great customer service, I would give them a call.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Pretty sure BM will repair it at no charge, service and resharpen then send it back, again at no charge.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I had one busted on my Mel Pardue 530 and they sent me the replacement for free of charge .. i just had to pay for the international shipping of course. 

EDIT: When you say coil spring, are you referring to the axis lock spring?


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Benchmade would repair it for me if it wasn't an automatic open. I would have to send it to them through a licensed benchmade dealer, and show proof of active military, fire rescue, or officer identification.

@danny - its for the coil spring for the auto-open..


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Crack it open and measure it.

High chance it's a .50"


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

NoobShooter said:


> Benchmade would repair it for me if it wasn't an automatic open. I would have to send it to them through a licensed benchmade dealer, and show proof of active military, fire rescue, or officer identification.
> 
> @danny - its for the coil spring for the auto-open..


If you can't get it sorted, I am sure that I have friends in one of the 3 categories you named that wouldn't mind sending it off.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks guys.. I guess i have to stop being lazy on this one. And thanks Chris if I need some assistance I will definitely contact you..


----------

